
FBI issued warrant to Apple to get data from Sen. Burr's iCloud account - ycombonator
https://www.cnet.com/news/fbi-reportedly-issued-warrant-to-apple-to-get-data-from-sen-burrs-icloud-account/
======
viro
Well that's good news.

------
mtgx
Oh, sweet irony. Let's see how quickly Burr does a 180 on his comments and
proposal to break encryption. Proponents of increasing surveillance powers
tend to change their minds rather quickly when the same powers are used
against them.

I bet he wishes Apple iCloud actually implemented end-to-end encryption by
now, instead of delaying its implementation precisely because it was fearing
government action like what Burr was proposing.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/burr-feinstein-
proposa...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/burr-feinstein-proposal-
simply-anti-security)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-fbi-icloud-
exclusiv...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-fbi-icloud-
exclusive/exclusive-apple-dropped-plan-for-encrypting-backups-after-fbi-
complained-sources-idUSKBN1ZK1CT)

